

How to Steal a Four-Star Chef's Secret Cooking Technology - elblanco
http://gizmodo.com/5665010/how-to-steal-a-four+star-chefs-secret-cooking-technologyby-building-it-yourself?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gizmodo/full+(Gizmodo)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
billswift
That sous vide thing they did is wasteful and a bit silly. Don't cut the slow
cooker cord. Integrate the thermostat, voltage converter, and an outlet into a
small box with a cord. It is at least as easy, can be used for different heat
sources / cookers, and doesn't interfere with using the slow cooker normally
when you want to.

